# Battersea Power Station



## Lowri Jen (May 11, 2011)

This was a nice stroke of luck because I was invited to help out on an event taking place in the power station and I managed to get the trust of the owner and they literally just handed over the keys and told me to be careful. 

It was a brilliant afternoon though I wasn't brave enough to climb all the way to the top of the scaffolding!

Sorry for the quality of some of the pictures I don't have a brilliant camera unfortunately.


----------



## alex76 (May 11, 2011)

Quality place i would so love an explore of this great place not likely though  thanks for sharing and there is some really nice shots too


----------



## Lowri Jen (May 11, 2011)

Thank you  Im glad you like them!!


----------



## B7TMW (May 11, 2011)

I been wanting to see shots of the inside for some time now. Amazing so much is still intact. Nice job!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 11, 2011)

You're very lucky to beable to get in so easily!

Great photos.


----------



## King Al (May 11, 2011)

Brilliant Jen, absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## Winch It In (May 11, 2011)

Great set of photos, especially the one of the cranes.


----------



## Snips86x (May 11, 2011)

Thats insaine. Just handing over the keys, fantastic pictures, love all the old dials. Thanks for Posting!


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2011)

Nice one! What an oppertunity you've had, we're not al all jealous
Pics look great too BTW.


----------



## skeleton key (May 12, 2011)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Priority 7 (May 12, 2011)

Well I'm not jealous much, lovely shots can you sweet talk them again so we can take a group trip


----------



## Foxylady (May 12, 2011)

Jen, I've moved your thread to the Industrial forum. Can you post your threads in the appropriate locations, such as Industrial for this one, and not in Help & FAQs please. Cheers. 

Great thread, btw. Excellent site and pics. Well done.


----------



## Lowri Jen (May 12, 2011)

Oh god I didnt realise I was doing that :/ So sorry!! I wont do it again


----------



## sYnc_below (May 12, 2011)

Serious win on the luck front, really enjoyed the shots too


----------



## VFR800 (May 12, 2011)

Here's the keys to my power station! Do things like that really happen? Cool. Nice photo's
The only thing you could have done better is to get me a couple of the big knife switches


----------



## TeeJF (May 12, 2011)

Where's the pig though???


----------



## Commando (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Lowri Jen; great pictures. It's a pity the building's in such a mess.


----------



## webby (May 12, 2011)

*hi lowri*

great photos for a crap camera well done! someone needed to do that great to see inside x


----------



## V70 (May 12, 2011)

Excellent stuff!

Your photos are absolutely fine, no matter what camera you are using. You captured the place pretty well.

I really like the shots from the control rooms with the dials and switchgear. I'd so much love to see this place, even if it was just to spend time in that one part 

Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Cuban B. (May 13, 2011)

Great work managing to get a tour of this place


----------



## tank2020 (May 13, 2011)

Amazing place and photos. Lucky!


----------



## alex76 (May 14, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Where's the pig though???



Pink floyds pig love it top place


----------



## Big Bill (May 14, 2011)

Excellent pics!
Amazed that no vandals have got in to ruin it yet!


----------



## Happysacs (May 14, 2011)

Amazing photos and opportunity! Well done.


----------

